

Pretotyping: Techniques for Building the Right Product - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2012/03/06/pretotyping-techniques-for-building-the-right-product/

======
skmurphy
This recaps pages 39-40 of the Pretotyping Book (second edition) and then
suggests several new techniques

The holodeck – simulate the effect of a product on a workflow

Family Tree – verify that manual implementations exist for what you plan to
automate.

“What’s On Your Mind” – understand the customer’s view of the problem and the
constraints your solution has to satisfy before proposing one.

Picnic in the Graveyard – do research on what’s been tried and failed.

Want Ad – ask customers to write up a job description with a focus on “results
to be achieved” by your product.

